# Best cattle breed for beef??????



## harleystyle1

I am looking to start raising a Beef herd wondering what the best breed of cattle is for this- I would like something "polled" so that I don't have to deal with horns!


----------



## MRSSTEAK

We only raise two types of cows. (because we only have 2) Herford, and Black Angus. Both are great beef cows. But if I had my choice, I would only raise Herfords. They seem to be a little more mellow and laid back compared to the Angus. And less hard on fences. When we first got our Black Angus, she went right thru out 4 strand barbed wire fence. The only way we can keep her fenced is to use field fencing. Oh well, I still love having them around. Both are great calvers and wonderful Mama's.
Another type of good beef cow is a cross between the two above mentioned breeds. Black baldies. 
Limmosine (sp?) is good. The meat is leaner, less fat. But everyone I sell to would rather have more marbling in their meat. It gives it a better taste. But that's just a personal opinion.


----------



## allenslabs

Well today I sent 3 black angus steers to the auction and am REALLY pleased w/ the results. The oldest was born 10-20-04 and he weighed 505 and brought 1.32!! These boys were mellow. Now I know there are other angus cattle that aren't. But we just have 5 black cows and so we know them all pretty well. We do have 2 that are more flighty..... Pyscho Sally and Knothead. LOL! HAHA! But last nigth I wormed 2 w/ Ivomec pour on while they ate grain. Easy girls. But I have heard good things about the black baldie. We just ended up w/ Angus though and I'm glad we did. Angus sells well in our area. 
We had some limo cows when I was younger and our neighbor raises them and they are nice looking but the neighbors and the ones we raised got pretty testy when in the head gate (tried to jump it, about took out the gates..... tried to kill me basically! haha!) or cornered. We lost several gates to the one we had....Limo was her name. HAHA! My parents have Semintal and really like them. Theirs don't have horns so I assume they are polled.


----------



## cowboy19742005

There is an old saying in the cattle business, that the best breed would have to be..
The hereford out on the range
The shorthorn in the feedlot
and the angus on the table
The cattle I raise are registered stock for show calves, mostly shorthorn and Maine Anjou but I have a lot of cross bred animals.
It's not realy the breed that matters, You just want a momma cow that can raise a healthy calf every year.


----------



## JeffNY

AngusXHereford cross would make for a decent animal, someone I was talking to said that people look for that. As a rule, a beefy breed (stocky) will bring you some good money, because people want to spend money on something that will give them a bang for their buck.


Jeff


----------



## Kazahleenah

my vote? Herford!!!! (angus are tempermental and a bit dry meaty) just my opinion of course...


Kaza


----------



## Trisha-MN

Well Angus gets my vote... our family has been raising Angus cattle for 3 generations and it is what we like. I've eaten Hereford and we've butchered full Jersey steers and Jersey X angus from our milk cow but Angus is easily the tops for beef in my book. As for dry meat??? Angus are known for their marbling so I'm puzzled to why the meat would have been dry? About temperament, we choose our animals for good temeraments, something that perhaps some herds have gotten away from when going for other traits like size etc. I know people often comment about how easy going our cattle are.


----------



## cloverfarm

We have some cross bred, some black Angus and some black baldies.

When we sell them as freezer beef, very few people have a breed preference. One in a while someone will request Holstein in search of a little more leanness. When we sell them at the auction the black ones seem to sell best.

After 14 years of Holstein beef in the freezer the last one we got was Angus and it's really got good flavor. As far as dry or tough, well, I"m not the best cook so ANY beef I fix runs taht risk! :haha: 

ann


----------



## herefordman

Oh good lord !!!!!
Everyone knows Herefords are the best !!!!


----------



## pointer_hunter

Don't forget about the Beefmaster


----------



## Old John

Hi Y'all,

I still haven't got this place fixed up with fence for cattle.
It's only going to be a few head, for our own & Family use.

But, in Researching Beef cattle I came across

http://www.mullendorebeef.com

and:

http://www.mullendorebeef.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=1

They have used a scientific approach to breeding good beef cattle
that develop and feed out easily.
I'm not sure how relevant this is to Homesteaders. But it sure is
interesting to me.
Their 5 choices are: Angus, Hereford, Red Angus, Saler, (a French Breed)
and Galloway(A Scottish Breed).
They are doing really good & getting TOP prices fore their Breeding Stock.
I ran across it on RFDTV on DISH TV.
They've done some interesting shows on Mullendore Cattle Company.
Their Auctions bring big money in all 5 Breeds.


----------

